# tiny frail and poorly kittens on way to me - been found tonight in the rain



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I've just heard that my son's friend has found some tiny kittens tonight in the howling rain. The one especially is very weak
I'll update later when they arrive and i've sorted them out x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

poor little mites Im sure they will be safe with you, look forward to some pics when you have time


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

oh poor babies 

I saw a white cat out in the pouring rain earlier today, it was on a grassy roundabout in between the M4 and the Bypass near my house........ at first glance I thought it was a lamb!! I was just thinking "That's strange, never knew they had sheep there!" when I realised it was a poor little cat, eating some leftovers on the wet grass..... 

The roundabout leads down through a subway into a park so I drove there, parked and walked back to where I saw it with a pouch of Sheba. I couldn't find it, it had probably dived into the shelter of the nearby bushes, but I ripped open the pouch and left it for the cat to eat.

It was highly unlikely to have been a local pet out for a wander, being found so near the main road, with no houses around, and had probably been dumped from someone's car  I rang the local CP but they said they were full up and recommended another local rescue. I have emailed them and another 2 cat rescues around the area, I just hope they can find the cat and bring it to safety


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> oh poor babies
> 
> I saw a white cat out in the pouring rain earlier today, it was on a grassy roundabout in between the M4 and the Bypass near my house........ at first glance I thought it was a lamb!! I was just thinking "That's strange, never knew they had sheep there!" when I realised it was a poor little cat, eating some leftovers on the wet grass.....
> 
> ...


Oh poor cat, i can't imagine why any pet would intentionaly be outside in this weather like you say it was most likely dumped. Let's hope someone can find it and get it to safety


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

cats galore said:


> Oh poor cat, i can't imagine why any pet would intentionaly be outside in this weather like you say it was most likely dumped. Let's hope someone can find it and get it to safety


Flossie has been out twice in it...she seems to love the rain (and snow, wind, sun...) but yes, most cats will not want out in this. I can't get garden dweller Mickey out after he ran in when I let Floss out...much to Jaspers disgust!

Anyway, I hope the kittens are ok and are not going to cause anyone any heartache.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Polski said:


> Flossie has been out twice in it...she seems to love the rain (and snow, wind, sun...) but yes, most cats will not want out in this. I can't get garden dweller Mickey out after he ran in when I let Floss out...much to Jaspers disgust!
> 
> Anyway, I hope the kittens are ok and are not going to cause anyone any heartache.


Jumpy can cope with a certain amount of rain, but this cat looked soaking wet, and on closer inspection of the place I saw it, it had been eating some leftover KFC... I just hope my pouch of cat food gave it a better dinner than it would've had otherwise


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CG, when you get these kittens, get nutridrops into them asap.

TM, if you manage to get the white cat and need somewhere, I have room now.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor babies, hope they're ok once they're warmed up and fed CG x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have, several times, chased cats along the motorway, like a mad woman, to no avail ! They usually run off into the middle of nowhere. Really upsets me to think they have been dumped.

Some people are just pure evil.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Kinjilabs said:


> poor little mites Im sure they will be safe with you, look forward to some pics when you have time


i'll get some as soon as i can x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> CG, when you get these kittens, get nutridrops into them asap.
> 
> TM, if you manage to get the white cat and need somewhere, I have room now.


i've giventhem nutridrops, fed them, cleaned their eyes which are dreadful, and frontlined them too. They are full of fleas and weak, it's like the babies that died last year - please let these be stronger:crying:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh no. 

That means they are too young to be away from mum.

How people can dump cats like garbage is beyond me.

If they can do that with babies, makes you wonder about the fate of mum and where she is now.

Hope they pull through.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh no poor little things, i wonder where mum is, if shes had them outside maybe
I hope they survive, and TM i hope the white cat is ok


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

the tiniest of all is very very weak. it's covered in fleas - now treated - and i've bathed all their eyes. this little ones eye is cloudy white


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh no, I hope you don't have heartache again.

Keep with the nurtidrops hun, if they are to survive this will help them.

Can you get fluids from the vets as they will be anaemic, it is easy to do with a needle in the scruff of the neck and doesn't hurt them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cloudy eye may be an ulcer, you will need Clingavet cream for this. x


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

i will be keeping everything crossed you for and those babies xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

here are a couple of photos for you. you can see the extent of the fleas on the one photo and their eyes are dreadful too. CC i have some stuff for their eyes and three of them are taking the milk fairly easily. the tiny frail one is very weak but i'm still managing to get milk into it. They have heat pads under the towel to warm them up - they were freezing cold


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

OMG poor little mites!


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Their eyes. 

So tiny too.

I'm praying for them.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh dear God what a state those tiny babies are in If they have been dumped, I would like some time alone with the person responsible - it really makes you despair. 

CG, please keep up the good work. It looks as if you might have a long night ahead of you.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank goodness they are now safe and warm and have a fighting chance x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OMG that is a huge amount of fleas on one kitten.

They will get better with your care, stay strong, I know you can get them through this.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> OMG that is a huge amount of fleas on one kitten.
> 
> They will get better with your care, stay strong, I know you can get them through this.


That kitten is so small CC, he is just a bag of bones:crying:
I really do feel that i am heading for heartache again like with Baby Faith:crying:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Only just saw the pic showing the extent of the fleas. I have never seen an infestation so bad.

And when they are in bad health too.

Little fighters that's for sure.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor little angels  

They will be such beautiful cats too if only they can survive and grow strong xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CG I don't know what formula you are using, but from my own experience, I have found the home-made ones, far more beneficial in building up failing kittens.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> CG I don't know what formula you are using, but from my own experience, I have found the home-made ones, far more beneficial in building up failing kittens.


what do you recommend Ang2?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

There is a recipe on the internet that I used with goats milk, butter, egg yolk and syrup. They thrived on it. Will try and find link for you.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a similar one

*4 oz. regular plain yogart (not fat free)
3 oz. condensed milk
3 oz. water
4 egg yolks (never egg whites)

Mix or shake before each use.

I've raised about 60 babies on this formula. They love it and it's so much less expensive than the packaged formula's. 
lotocats is offline *

kitten formula - Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums

ETA the egg yolk should be added when almost cool, so as not to curdle


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Here is a similar one
> 
> *4 oz. regular plain yogart (not fat free)
> 3 oz. condensed milk
> ...


Thankyou so much, i'll get all this tomorrow and start them on it x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed for these babies. xxxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

If you think about it, its all fresh natural ingredients and so much cheaper than the powdered stuff!


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

CG you do an amazing job! 
How anyone can dump tiny kitten or cats for that matter are really disturbed in their heads! 
But they are now safe with you and we all know that you will do an amazing job caring for these tiny kittens! Fingers crossed that they pull through! 
Love and kisses from me and Freddie  xxxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor babies at least they are warm and comfortable now. Fingers crossed for them


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

cats galore said:


> here are a couple of photos for you. you can see the extent of the fleas on the one photo and their eyes are dreadful too. CC i have some stuff for their eyes and three of them are taking the milk fairly easily. the tiny frail one is very weak but i'm still managing to get milk into it. They have heat pads under the towel to warm them up - they were freezing cold


I could cry for these poor babies...what the hell is wrong with people. If they can't keep them for whatever reason, there are always better options than simply dumping them. Fingers crossed theres no more heartache for you and the worst is behind them


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've actually just found huge ticks on the tiniest baby with all the fleas this poor boy is in such a terrible state:crying:


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

CG can't you bath the kittens that have fleas? Or will this make it worse? Sorry I'm just wondering that's all so thought I'd ask ha ha


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Just got up after not being able to sleep and read this. The cruelty of people never fails to disturb me but on the other hand, goodness in people like you warms my heart.

You are another angel as are all of you that do this.

I hope the babies pull through and go on to have a better life now they are in loving hands


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

oh the little loves I hope they pull through now they are safe with you ,


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh the poor little things. At least now you have them Sally they have a fighting chance. Sending bucket loads of positive vibes and hugs for you and the babies xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh god that's awful 

Thank you for caring CG and at least giving them a chance. I will keep everything crossed for them xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor wee mites :sad:
I am sending lots of gentle healing vibes and have everything crossed.
The tabby looks in quite good shape xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor little babies! I hope they are all going to be ok! They are safe now with CG! X


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

It is great that you found them!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This has actually made me feel quite sick. CG, if you need me on the end of the phone for giving advice or help, just drop me a message and I'll send across my number. I'm not working at the moment (took time off for Gabby's babies) so it doesn't matter what time of the day or night you ring me.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

poor little mites, the terrible state they are in and you can see that they already look contented because someone is showing them the love they deserve (the pic of the kitten on the couch looking all snug) I will be crossing everything for these babies


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi CG - how are the kittens this morning? I was appalled at the photos... such tiny scraps in such a terrible state. 

Those poor babies without a mother's care  The sight of their gummy eyes and infested coats made me wince. 

Did you manage to clean them up a bit and soothe them? It was heartbreaking to hear you describing the little boy crying with his ticks. 

Hopefully the attention and a night in the warm has helped them pick up a bit..?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Thankfully all are still with me this morning and i'm off to the vets in a minute with the. they've been weighed now and are so tiny
The little one only weighs 205g - bearing in mind from what i can tell from eye colour in a couple of them they must be at least 6 weeks old:crying:
This is unbelievably tiny


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

CG - thank God they survived the night and bless you for trying to help them x


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Oh CG have been sat in tears after seeing the photos. How, how can people be so horrible; so inhuman.

I so wish I lived near enough to help and to give you a hug and share your pain and tears.

You are truly awesome!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

O M G. How could a human being leave kittens in such a state!

Thank goodness they are with you now CG. They now have a chance and will have all of the love and care possible. 

Sending every positive vibe possible for these little ones.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Their eyes I hope will clear up very quickly with the right eye ointment, but oh that flea dirt! 

Fingers crossed they will pick up quickly.


----------



## Maiaetta (Jul 3, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed. Thank god they were found when they were. Can't imagine the discomfort they are in. Wee souls.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

i seriously hate humans, we can be so cruel and evil...thank god for people like you cats galore. Im keeping everything crossed for you and those beautiful babies.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Those pictures are just awful, poor little babies. Thank goodness they are now with you CG, fingers crossed that they will pull through xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Poor little babies  what a terrible state they're in

Thank heavens for people like you to take then in and give them a fighting chance.

Fingers crossed for them x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

If only people who did things like this didn't get away with it, makes you really sick. Hope the little souls will get better with the tender loving care they are receiving.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

I've got everything crossed for these poor little ones.Thank goodness for people like you CG.It makes me so mad to see any animal in this state. It's so unnecessary.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank goodness for you, CG.
Keeping everything crossed that the kittens are ok and there's no lasting damage.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ugh! Those poor, poor little babies, how could anyone be so despicable 

Thank God they are now in a loving caring home, I hope they thrive for you CG.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

May I just point out that we don't actually know the history of these kittens. The mother may have been a feral and was out hunting when they were found. 

Yes, there is a possibility they were dumped but we don't know this for sure.

CG - I hope they are hanging in there and the vets have been able to make them more comfortable. If you need me to do anything, you know you only have to let me know. xxx


.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> *May I just point out that we don't actually know the history of these kittens.* The mother may have been a feral and was out hunting when they were found.
> 
> Yes, there is a possibility they were dumped but we don't know this for sure.
> 
> ...


I was just about to say the same actually. These kittens were found coming from under a bush at a quarry not far from where i live. The chances are the mom was a stray or may have been dumped herself at some point. Where they were found it isn't an easy place to get to unless you know where you are going. We will never know how they happened to be there but at least they are safe now. Somewherealong the line though, a human is to blame for this

We've been to the vets and they are all now on antibiotics and eye drops. The vet has shown me how to give subcutaneous fluids to them all and they have certainly picked up since then
She has faith that they will all make a full recovery:thumbup:


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

cats galore said:


> She has faith that they will all make a full recovery:thumbup:


Thats great news. I saw that you had posted and really didn't want to look in case it was bad news.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

That's good new CG - keeping everything crossed that they continue to make good progress x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news, I have everything crossed they will thrive in your care CG xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Those poor little babies  Glad to hear they're doing well!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Well done CG. great news


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Glad they are doing well x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How are our little'uns doing today CG?:001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Soozi said:


> How are our little'uns doing today CG?:001_wub:


Good news this morning for these babies. The two stronger ones are feeding really well and are now out and about playing in their cage rather than just lying around sleeping. They are still really snuffly but they are doing well. The other two - the blue and the tiny torbi are still weak but are definitely getting stronger. Their eyes are nasty and their chests are really rattly but their is an improvement. They struggle to feed with how snuffly they are but I do think we are winning


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Have you thought of a steam bath for them?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cats galore said:


> Good news this morning for these babies. The two stronger ones are feeding really well and are now out and about playing in their cage rather than just lying around sleeping. They are still really snuffly but they are doing well. The other two - the blue and the tiny torbi are still weak but are definitely getting stronger. Their eyes are nasty and their chests are really rattly but their is an improvement. They struggle to feed with how snuffly they are *but I do think we are winning*


YAY!!!!!! :thumbup:

I know you're not 'there' yet CG but every day they see is a step in the right direction for them.

Once again, you continue to be an angel to small furry babies. xx

.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

It's great news that they're safe and doing well. Sounds like they were rescued just in time. Hope the poor mum is safe and well, wherever she is.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Why do I read these things when I am work? Poor babies, I am getting strange looks from my colleagues as I read through this post, making lots of gasps and shocked faces as I go! 

Thank goodness for people like you CG what a great job you do. I am so pleased they are all doing so well and have everything crossed that these improvements continue in leaps and bounds, they are four lucky kittens. Well done you and thank you so much for being there for them all


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thankyou for good news update for these little ones CG and for you tireless selfless rescue work you do. Let's hope with every hour they get stronger and stronger x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Ang2 said:


> I have, several times, chased cats along the motorway, like a mad woman, to no avail ! They usually run off into the middle of nowhere. Really upsets me to think they have been dumped.
> 
> Some people are just pure evil.


A friend of mine came back to her car in a downpour to find that someone had tucked a tiny newborn kitten _under her windshield wiper!_

What the hell goes through what passes for some people's minds? (BTW - she still has the kitten - touch and go at first, now a big softy cat)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just seen the pics - heaven help them, poor little things.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

lostbear said:


> A friend of mine came back to her car in a downpour to find that someone had tucked a tiny newborn kitten _under her windshield wiper!_
> 
> What the hell goes through what passes for some people's minds? (BTW - she still has the kitten - touch and go at first, now a big softy cat)


OMG what the hell is wrong with people these days, and what about the poor mum, it is just unbelievable what some people will do
Very pleased the kittens are getting better CG


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got home from the vets and i'm having to rush back there. /my phone won't work so I will just have to turn up. I'm really concerned about the blue kitten that arrived the other night. His eyes are awful, and i've just gone to feed him and his one eye is actually bleeding!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good willing he will be OK sounds like there's a problem behind his eye unless he's scratched it! Let us know when you can! Good luck! X


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

cats galore said:


> Just got home from the vets and i'm having to rush back there. /my phone won't work so I will just have to turn up. I'm really concerned about the blue kitten that arrived the other night. His eyes are awful, and i've just gone to feed him and his one eye is actually bleeding!!


 hoping he's ok CG xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I've just got home and his eye is such a mess. You cannot see his eyeball at all - it is just a mass of ulcers in there:crying:
I'm to continue with the ointment twice daily and bathing it as often as possible - i was doing it at each feed which is every 2 hours but it needs doing more often. He cries so much in pain when i bathe it, poor baby. I've never seen an eye this bad in my life, it just looks like a lump or sore, red, swollen flesh


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just don't know what to say - the poor baby


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

poor baby  so sorry Sally but if anyone can help him, its you  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh no! It sounds far worse than I was imagining it! Does the vet think he can save his eye? So sad for the poor tiny thing! I hope he isn't in too much pain that would be jest awful! Poor little baby!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Read your first post but wasnt prepared for the photos!

Those poor little babies-to have to fight so hard when they are so tiny.

An SO glad they are with you and send gentle healing hugs for them.

God bless you and everyone who works so hard in rescue work-I was myself and I know how much it breaks your heart every time you see any animal in such a terrible state.

We are all here wishing you well -hoping for a good outcome.
Maureen


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Positive healing vibes and gentle hugs for him , and hugs for you as you stand for him , I hope this eve he rests and heals and hope for better news tomorrow . Pls don't forget to try and take care of you too CG x


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed, he's in the best place with you. CG, you are an angel.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor baby  fingers and paws crossed here xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor little thing, at least he is in safe hands now and with someone who wants to help make him feel better. Really hope he starts improving soon so he start enjoying his new life.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

CG, Do you think that they are weak due to fleas and neglect or might cat flu/herpes be involved.? If the latter I was wondering whether a l lysine supplement added to the formula might be of benefit ( obviously would require consultation with your vet first ,particularly re dosage). 

My last cat had an extensive eye ulcer as a result of herpes infection years before . The ulcer healed quickly once he was supplemented with the l lysine as it prevents the herpes virus from replicating. The poor little lad needs any help he can get.

Routing for them all.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh was so hoping for all these little kits to be OK. Sending lots of love and prayers for the them all especially the little man with the poorly eye - be strong little fella xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That poor baby :crying:

Many cats survive well after having an eye removed, so even if it comes t that, he could still have a long and healthy life afterwards xx hugs for him and for u x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear the latest news 

I really hope things improve soon ((hugs)) xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

You will see in the photos that two are doing great and looking really well now. The tiny baby is still looking awful with her eyes but they are improving. She isn't so snuffly now but is still struggling to feed - we are getting there though i think. As for the little blue boy, his eyes are awful In the photo he has just had his feed and had his eyes bathed so they are very slightly open. It won't take many minutes before they close again though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh babiesthey do look like they have gained some weight though  I pray they have a healing night and feel a lot better in the morning xx


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

looking at these kittens have brought tears to my eyes .this is so sad .

good for you for taking them on


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you, CG for the update. 

Very sorry to see the poor Blue Baby's eyes, they look so painful for him. I hope tomorrow brings an improvement.

Hope also that Tiny Baby can hang on in there - the warmth, basic care and a full tummy must surely maximise its chances.

Good to see the others starting to perk up.

xx


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Treaclesmum said:


> That poor baby :crying:
> 
> Many cats survive well after having an eye removed, so even if it comes t that, he could still have a long and healthy life afterwards xx hugs for him and for u x


I don't know how Flossie lost her eye, she came to me off the streets with the neatest enucleation i've ever seen and I can tell you that I have never seen a cat with better agility that her. She can jump clean up onto the tops of doors, can spot a mouse or spider better than any of my others, run along the tops of fences like its a foot wide etc...disabled, not Flossie!

I hope it doesn't come to that for the kitten though, hard enough getting homes for cats that are 100%.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I hope it does not come to the blue boy losing his eye.....but if it does, i am sure he will cope just fine. I don't think it would affect his chances of being re-homed either....lets face it, so many of us are suckers for a sob story!
In my opinion, it is better to lose the eye rather than face a life time of discomfort and unpleasant medication (if that were the option)
Monty sends special well wishes.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How's the little kitten today? X


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been thinking of them too and hoping they are improving. I haven't added to the thread as I have nothing useful to add to all the expert knowledge but I've been thinking a lot of the little blue boy and his eye.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

The photos are heartbreaking, poor babies  and especially the little boy, i hope his eyes improve soon. Lots of healing purrs and good vibes for all of them from here- at least they are now in the best possible hands.


----------



## Maiaetta (Jul 3, 2014)

Those photos just break my heart. Sending positive vibes for blue and the rest. At least they have a chance now who knows what would have became of them if they weren't found when they were. Doesn't bare thinking about tbh.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

It's not good news i'm afraid to say
I took them all back to my vet today (the one I usually see and trust with my own life), and he was gutted at their condition to say the least. His words were 'Oh sh*t Sally, this is bad'  The blue boy and the tiny girl have pneumonia and on top of that the blue boys eye has ruptured:crying:
We are now treating the pneumonia - they've all had two injections each (one of which could potentially cause joint problems but we need to try to save their tiny lives and face any problems at a later date if we get the chance). They have different ointment for their eyes and we are going back tomorrow for more injections. I'm continuing with the fluids and the two really poorly ones are having feeds every hour as they cannot manage much at all in one go. It looks like the blue boy will lose his eye if he survives:crying:
I just knew i was heading for more heartache...


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

i know its little comfort when you are going through all this heartache but you are doing so much for those babies, you are trying and giving them a chance, a chance they wouldnt have if it wasnt for you.
Its all up to fate now (again i know thats not helpfull) but please be proud that you are trying, most people would have just walked away.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh CG I'm sorry the news is not good , you are doing all you can possibly and so much more on top of this .Sending you positive vibes and strength for the days to come , you are amazing and with you they have the very best of hope and love (((hugs)))


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, poor poor babies :sad:
I am praying for all of them, they would all have died out there in the rain if it wasn't for you - please draw strength from the forum CG xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So sorry! I don't know what to say that will help ease your pain I just hope that the babies pull through! We are all here praying for a good outcome. Hugs from me too Hun x


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

CG, this must be heartbreaking for you. You are doing an amazing job, they are so loved with you. Little blue losing his eye isn't the end of the world, in your care and then with the right adopter he'll live a full and happy life.

Still keeping everything crossed that they pull through the pneumonia. Poor little babies


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

It's heartbreaking to read your posts so I can't imagine how it must be for you to be there and see these poor little scraps in such awful condition. They would certainly have died by now if you hadn't taken them in and done so much for them.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thinking of you and the poor babiesthe candle will be lit again tonight
I just don't know how you have the strength to carry on - you are a true cat angel.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Thinking of you and the poor babiesthe candle will be lit again tonight
> I just don't know how you have the strength to carry on - you are a true cat angel.


I agree so hard! How many times can you get your heart broken! Come on little kitties fight for your auntie Sally! X


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah, CG such a tough time for you! But these poor little kittens now have a chance at a happy life which they had no hope of before they were found. My fingers are tightly crossed for them all


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Every time a kitten or cat dies at the shelter I end up crying all night. 
What you do is awesome CG, think of all those lives you have saved.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very upsetting news CG. Thinking of you, and praying these little babies survive and recover. x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh sally, I don't know how you do it. 

I'll be saying my own prayers that these babies pull through xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hoping these little Babies all pull through.
Praying that the little Blue Boy Eyes will make a full recovery.
You are doing a wonderful Job and hope that you are taking care of yourself too.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh Sally - I am lost for words. These poor little kittens have to put up a really big fight but with you on their side they stand the best chance.

I really don't know how you do it - you have my total respect and admiration.
Hang in there babies, especially little boy blue eyes xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor babies, will be thinking of them and you through the night. Hope they have angels watching over them to help them through.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Feel so for them and you CG, I hope they can improve in the next few hours even though it looks grim at the moment.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

So sorry to read this, thinking of you all lots tonight and desperately hoping that the little blue boy will pull through enough soon for his eyes to be attended to and save him more pain. If anyone can help him you can CG, whatever the outcome at least they are all receiving the love and care which was sadly lacking in their earlier little lives. Bless you all.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping for some positive news today! Can't stop thinking about these little babies! X


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am really sorry to hear that!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Part of me was desperate to look at this thread this morning to see how these kittens are doing. The other part of me was dreading what the news might be.

Please , please, please let those two weakest kittens be winning their fight and let CG have the strength to keep fighting for them. I know that no one could fight for them more.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

A quick update this morning on the poorly kittens. Thankfully they are still all with me, and the two that have pneumonia are breathing better today. Their eyes are still awful but I do think that there is a slight improvement. As you can see in the last photo, the tabby boy is feeling great in himself Back to the vets again this afternoon for more injections. I'll let you all know how they get on later today xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm so glad they seem a little better today; as each day passes the glimmer of hope shines a bit brighter


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Really pleased they have all fought for another new day and that the breathing sounds easier, Tabby boy looks super cute  thank you for updating and positive vibes and hugs for vets later xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

The little tabby does look much improved! I really hope you have turned a corner! will keep looking in to get the latest update! Love and hugs to you all! X


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bless them! Little Tabby is looking a lot better. Hope every thing goes well at the vets this afternoon.
Fingers and paws crossed for them xxx


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I dreaded opening the thread too and am so glad to hear that they are still with you and improving however slightly. You must be exhausted. I hope the vet is pleased with their progress this afternoon.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, CG they eyes do look better and I am glad to hear that their breathing is better. Keeping my fingers crossed for them. xxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Well we are back from the vets with positive news. My vet is really pleased with them and has given them another two injections each then tomorrow they will have another two injections. That alongside the medicine should be what they need. Their eyes are showing signs of improvement too so hopefully by midweek when we go back again for another checkup he should be able to see what further treatment or surgery is required. I just need the tiny girl to start wanting her milk now and hopefully they will be fine xx


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Wonderful news CG. You have worked a miracle with these poor little ones. Thank goodness they found their way to you.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

georgypan said:


> Wonderful news CG. You have worked a miracle with these poor little ones. Thank goodness they found their way to you.


Tbh, my vet seemed quite surprised that they were still alive. Mind you i am too. I honestly thought i would wake up and find at least the tiny girl gone, but they are all still fighting. They have a long way to go yet but it's looking positive at the moment x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Seems like you really have turned that corner! What great news! You must be exhausted but very relieved that all the heartache has been worth it to see such an improvement in these adorable little kittens. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can definitely see small improvements, bless them. I have everything crossed they all continue to get better, hopefully they have turned a little corner xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased they are improving  thats good news xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

cats galore said:


> Tbh, my vet seemed quite surprised that they were still alive. Mind you i am too. I honestly thought i would wake up and find at least the tiny girl gone, but they are all still fighting. They have a long way to go yet but it's looking positive at the moment x


I for one have every faith in you!


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

I dread reading the updates on this thread, but I've just got to keep checking! I'm taking no chances though, keeping everything (and more) crossed for you all for the time being. Here's hoping the weekend sees them all going from strength to strength.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good news CG , keep on fighting little ones you have the best support in the world  look forward to tomorrows news xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Stayed away from this thread as I was worried what I might read, good news kittens seem to be improving. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Well they've had their feed and been weighed and had meds. All have put weight on, the two poorly ones only a tiny amount but it's still a gain. The tiny girl now weighs 221g aged at least 6 weeks old She's a little devil for feeding, she is so wriggly and tries her hardest to avoid the milk, but i persevere and we get their in the end (mind you, she's covered in milk in the process)
The blue boy is feeding better now and his eyes are actually slightly open for longer now after bathing them and ointment. The tiny girl has been having walk around on the sofa tonight, that's the most life i've seen in her so far. The blue boy isn't as active but he's better than he was. The other two are really lively now and the tabby is doing the best. he's a cheeky little boy and loves his cuddles - purring away like mad


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh, thinking of him purring has actually brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Another quick update on the kittens. They are still with me thankfully. They have been back to the vets again for more injections and as you can see from the photo the tiny girl has her eyes open more each day. They are heading back to the vets on Wednesday to see what will happen with the blue boys eyes. He's comfortable for now, the pneumonia seems to be a lot better and they are feeding better too. The tiny girl even sat on my knee purring away at 4am this morning. She's climbed up my chest, sat on my shoulder while sniffing my face - then bit my nose I can tell she's going to be trouble 

Each day they are here they are getting stronger, so hopefully we will get through this with 4 healthy, happy kittens


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You can really see the difference in them! They really are coming along so well!can't thank you enough for all you are doing for these little ones! Bless you!X


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely update, thankyou, hope your nose not too sore great to hear eating , gaining and pneumonia battle being won, heaps more positive healing vibes for them and strengthening hugs toyou x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They certainly look better. I hope the little boy, (should he be called Blue?) will come on like the others very soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Charity said:


> They certainly look better. I hope the little boy, (should he be called Blue?) will come on like the others very soon.


he's registered at the vets as kitten Blue


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Can we call nose nibbler kitten Hooter :crazy: , kitten Blue is perfect


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes I agree with the others, they look 10 times better than a few days ago bless them. The little girls eyes have really improved and she looks like she might have a very naughty personality!
Still worried about baby Blue though :sad: I'd love to come and give him a big, gentle cuddle and kiss but as I'm too far away CG please do this for me xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Can we call nose nibbler kitten Hooter :crazy: , kitten Blue is perfect


This makes me think of 'Hooters' which has a whole different meaning :blushing: :lol:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Yes I agree with the others, they look 10 times better than a few days ago bless them. The little girls eyes have really improved and she looks like she might have a very naughty personality!
> Still worried about baby Blue though :sad: *I'd love to come and give him a big, gentle cuddle and kiss but as I'm too far away CG please do this for me xx*




i certainly will  he is still a worry but like my vet said ' they are still alive' - they are real little fighters and deserve the best in life x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> This makes me think of 'Hooters' which has a whole different meaning :blushing: :lol:


:blushing: I suddenly thought that after I posted maybe Nipper or Nibbles ?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> [/B]
> 
> i certainly will  he is still a worry but like my vet said ' they are still alive' - they are real little fighters and deserve the best in life x


Thank you. They sure do. I am currently in love with Blue :001_wub:
Would the kittens need to be rehomed as only cats due to their illness?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> :blushing: I suddenly thought that after I posted maybe Nipper or Nibbles ?


Ah glad I'm not the only one with my mind in the gutter 
But it did make me smile


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Thank you. They sure do. I am currently in love with Blue :001_wub:
> Would the kittens need to be rehomed as only cats due to their illness?


At the moment i don't know but as time goes by I should be able to let you know. Does this mean you may be interested


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Ah glad I'm not the only one with my mind in the gutter
> But it did make me smile


I hope I haven't offended CG though  realised my post may have come across as flippant , so far from my intention x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> I hope I haven't offended CG though  realised my post may have come across as flippant , so far from my intention x


Of course you haven't offended me


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> :blushing: I suddenly thought that after I posted maybe Nipper or Nibbles ?


Nipper is a really cute name! And blue! I approve! Lol!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> At the moment i don't know but as time goes by I should be able to let you know. Does this mean you may be interested


I don't think you will have any trouble finding baby Blue a home 

But, say worse case scenario - he looses an eye and nobody wants to adopt him and vet thinks he will be ok with vaccinated cats and he is crying out for a safe, indoor home - then he has one waiting, here with me and my boys :yesnod:

I really do think he will get snapped up once better though, and that would be ace :thumbup1:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

What a wonderful job you are doing, you can definitely see a difference! Fingers crossed they continue to thrive


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really warming to the name Hooter - she is a girl after all. It could be shortened to Hoots. 
It sounds better the more you say it!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Singing: it's kinda cute maybe:ihih:


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I can see the difference now and it's all sounding and looking positive. My heart just aches for Baby Blue and I long for the day when you come in and say that his eyes are improving and he's turned the same corner his litter mates have already done.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Thought you may like to see the tiny girl 
She's now 234g and is running around playing. She was actually pushing the other kittens off the syringe to get more milk earlier today - she even licked the big girls chin as the milk dripped from her mouth 
Her eyes are still nasty and the one has a white patch over it but she's alive and doing well so far :thumbup:


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

She is a real sweety! I am keeping everything crossed for them all xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sending you a huge hug moggie14:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Once these babies are recovered and causing havoc they will easily find homes but I won't see them without one xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> Thought you may like to see the tiny girl
> She's now 234g and is running around playing. She was actually pushing the other kittens off the syringe to get more milk earlier today - she even licked the big girls chin as the milk dripped from her mouth
> Her eyes are still nasty and the one has a white patch over it but she's alive and doing well so far :thumbup:


She definitely looks like a character. Onwards and upwards for these babies :thumbup1:


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Bless them, let's hope they go from strength to strength, well done for all your hard work helping these babies


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that all the Babies are improving well.
They are all beautiful and precious.
I am praying that little Blue will make a full recovery and keep both his eyes. 
I do have a soft spot for him too! x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh, if anyone was looking for a kitten and reads this thread...sounds like blue might be optioned already though! Xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

That's great news! She's a beautiful little girl. 

Keeping everything crossed that they all continue to do well xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How are our babies today? X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Soozi said:


> How are our babies today? X


They are doing well Soozi Little Blue still has his poorly eyes (to be expected obviously) but he is managing to keep them open for longer after bathing and ointment. He is feeding better too. The tiny girl is a little bugger and bits so hard If she smells milk she sinks her teeth in and doesn't care what she biting - normally me i might add!!
She wanders around well now and is really bright and alert. Her one eye is very cloudy with a white patch on it too. She's enjoying her milk now which is a blessing
The other two are doing great. They feed well, run around, curl up with my dogs - they are full of life now thankfully.
Little Blue is my main concern, but i think it's just his eyes now and hopefully by Wednesday we will know what his future holds x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

very positive update!
Did you mention previously that one of Blue's eyes had ruptured, or did i imagine that? 
As I posted before, my Monty manages perfectly well with one eye....he lost his at about 4 months old.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I was afraid to read the updates!  But so pleased to hear they are still continuing to improve :thumbup1:
It would seem Baby Blue has a little fan club, reminds me of Monty bless him - and look at Monty now! 
Sending lots of love to Baby Blue and good luck and positive vibes for a good outcome at the vets on Wednesday xx


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the update. After such a worrying start everything is starting to look so much more positive. It must give you such a sense of achievement to know you've done this for these little scraps who otherwise would have just died.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think of these little darling ones a lot during the day and hope that the good news keeps coming! Just waiting to find out about our boy blue is a worry! CG Is it his eyes that are the main issue or his general health? If they do have to remove his bad eye he could still manage very well! I'm more concerned about him generally.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How goes it today with the babies CG? X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Soozi said:


> How goes it today with the babies CG? X


Sorry for not replying sooner. I've had a crazy few days here with some nutter posing as a RSPCA inspector and making threats to me over fb - police are now involved and hopefully things will be sorted swiftly.
Anyway, the babies are doing really well. They are all putting weight on and the two stronger ones are now eating kitten food mashed up with milk. The tiny girl and Blue Boy are still being syringe fed all their feeds.The two stronger ones i'm not concerned about at all now and the tiny girl is running around playing and very lively. I do think she is blind in one eye and it has a big white patch over it but she's a little monkey never the less.
Blue Boy's eyes are opening a little more but are still very sore. He gets about more now and seems to be finding a little confidence. We are back at the vets on Wednesday to find out what the future holds for him but whatever happens


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks CG it's looking good so far! I am praying that blue boy will pull through the have been through so much! Hope you are ok too CG look after yourself! X


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just so you know I liked your post for the good news that the kittens are improving.
 What possesses someone to pretend to be an inspector and to threaten you  Glad the police are involved, hope you're ok


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What are people like for goodness sake! I'm really glad they're doing so well. You are a star!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

The really worrying partis that he sent me a message with my address on it proving that he knows where i live!! I've found out that he is a very threatening person and have been warned to go be by myself. it really is very unnerving


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh CG that's terrible and very scary


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> The really worrying partis that he sent me a message with my address on it proving that he knows where i live!! I've found out that he is a very threatening person and have been warned to go be by myself. it really is very unnerving


What's his problem with you Sally? Does he hold a grudge against you? Take care of yourself please, be extra, extra careful x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> What's his problem with you Sally? Does he hold a grudge against you? Take care of yourself please, be extra, extra careful x


i believe he is joining forces with a woman that tried to cause trouble a few weeks ago for the rescue. they are friends on fb and they are both viscious people. i dared to disagree with her about something to do with a cat and she went crazy - swearing at everyone, 'shouting' etc. basically she's an idiot. When i unfriended her and left her groups so didn't like it and started spreading loads of lies - one of which is that i only take in pregnant cats and kittens and sell them for £75 to make money from them How the hell do i make money when i blood test at £30, neuter at £35 or £20 depending on sex, feed, buy litter, pay vets bills, worm, flea treat etc etc. As you all know, if they need the vets they are soon there, hence £792 for an operation on a kitten who i will get £75 back for. That's really making a profit


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> i believe he is joining forces with a woman that tried to cause trouble a few weeks ago for the rescue. they are friends on fb and they are both viscious people. i dared to disagree with her about something to do with a cat and she went crazy - swearing at everyone, 'shouting' etc. basically she's an idiot. When i unfriended her and left her groups so didn't like it and started spreading loads of lies - one of which is that i only take in pregnant cats and kittens and sell them for £75 to make money from them How the hell do i make money when i blood test at £30, neuter at £35 or £20 depending on sex, feed, buy litter, pay vets bills, worm, flea treat etc etc. As you all know, if they need the vets they are soon there, hence £792 for an operation on a kitten who i will get £75 back for. That's really making a profit


Well hopefully they will get a police visit and back off x


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

cats galore said:


> They are doing well Soozi Little Blue still has his poorly eyes (to be expected obviously) but he is managing to keep them open for longer after bathing and ointment. He is feeding better too. The tiny girl is a little bugger and bits so hard If she smells milk she sinks her teeth in and doesn't care what she biting - normally me i might add!!
> She wanders around well now and is really bright and alert. Her one eye is very cloudy with a white patch on it too. She's enjoying her milk now which is a blessing
> The other two are doing great. They feed well, run around, curl up with my dogs - they are full of life now thankfully.
> Little Blue is my main concern, but i think it's just his eyes now and hopefully by Wednesday we will know what his future holds x


Would Tinker Bell be a good name for the tiny girl? Passing thought...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ignore the stupid, uneducated people hun and make sure the police are kept in the loop - the last thing you need is that! Pleased to hear babies are still improving xx


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

stargren said:


> looking at these kittens have brought tears to my eyes .this is so sad .
> 
> good for you for taking them on


Same here, thank god they have someone to look after them now.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Take care of yourself, there are some weird people out there unfortunately. You probably are but note down any threats and don't be afraid to contact the police if you feel you need to. Make sure the person knows police are involved so they are best cutting communication with you if they have nothing constructive to say.
I'm so sorry your having this hassle, you are busy enough helping these kittens and don't need the added stress. Rise above it and remember what a good person you are with the work you do.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I've just heard back from the police. They've been to see him and he's been warned that if he makes anymore contact with me in anyway at all he'll be charged with harrassment. It turns out he is related to a police officer and works closely with Sunnyside kennels!! he told the police man the initials of the person who was 'concerned' about my rescue - they were TW, the woman i thought it would be. the policeman has put him straight on a few things about the differences with dog/cat rescues and told him if he had any concerns to do it through the right channels not by pm'ing me on fb. he also told him that he came here and could see nothing wrong in the place and that he had no concerns at all - in fact he told me that if the RSPCA ever do turn up to tell them where to go!! This idiot obviously had an answer for everything and made out he didn't mean it to sound like he was from the RSPCA, he was very clever at playing thick


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, let's hope he has been warned off and will realise that you are not an easy target after all. Please take care of yourself as well as all the kitties.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice one, that should stop 'em


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm very glad that the police are on the ball and that the nutters seem to have been made to back off. That's all you need with the four kittens and the little one who had the operation.

It's great news that the little ones are doing so well. Fingers crossed that Baby Blue will pull through with both his eyes.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so pleased to hear about the progress of the kittens and so sorry to hear that you are being hassled by d!cks hmy:

Take care of yourself, those kitties need you xx


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

CG, I am so shocked to hear what you've been going through... There are some right p***ks out there and I'm sorry to hear this one landed on your doorstep. Hopefully he'll back off. But really WTF?!!!

On a nicer note, it sounds as if the kits continue to perk up. Fingers crossed for the two little ones - without your help they'd almost certainly be blind and probably dead by now, but you've given them everything they need to help them get better warmth, food, medication and love... Bless you.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hopefully CG will give us an update later!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Hopefully CG will give us an update later!


I'm just about to feed them but thought i would let you know that Little Blue has finally got his eyes open, not properly but i can actually see his left eye now. His right eye is open but slightly but all you can see is the red sore looking flesh (possibly his third eye lid but not sure). Health wise i'm not concerned at all, just their eyes now xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like good news.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope things are staring to get better for you CG you don't need the hassle you have been having. You do a wonderful job and I am sending lots of positive and healing vibes for your gorgeous kittens. 

Viv xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I've just walked in the living room to feed them and found all except the tiny girl running riot Little Blue can obviously see as he is charging around with them and thoroughly enjoying himself


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What a lovely sight and so rewarding. Really glad they are doing so well 

I've just caught up on the thread and it makes me so angry that there are such ignorant people in this world. As if your job (voluntary) isn't hard enough. Glad the police were involved and sympathetic too. Take care xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How gorgeous! It is so nice to see boy blue playing! he must be feeling so much better! Keeping fingers crossed his little eye will keep improving! Can't wait to hear what the Vet makes of them all tomorrow!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Bless them. So nice to see that these special Babies are getting stronger every Day.
My eyes filled up though when I saw the pictures of Blue.
At last his eyes are opening and he can see. 
That is the best news I have heard this Week:thumbup: 
It should be on the news at Ten!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw beautiful Baby Blue - his eyes still do look bad but much better than they were, and as you say CG he must be able to see to enjoy his playtime, and feel like running around! Very cute photos! :001_wub:
I - like everyone else I imagine - are nervously awaiting the vet visit tomorrow. Me, Dexter and Sam send huge healing vibes and kisses to all of the kittens and have everything crossed for a positive outcome xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

aww so lovely to see them playing


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about all the hassle you have been having Sally - there are some real morons in the world.

Lovely to see the kittens playing - once again all your hard work is paying off xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll be thinking of you today and praying all goes well at the vets xx
I am at work til this evening but will be straight on when I get home to check for an update


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Those photos are just wonderful and so heartening to see them playing and enjoying life at last. Thank goodness Baby Blue can see. I really hope his bad eye will recover but even if it comes to the worst he will manage with his good one. I hope all goes well at the vet today. Well done CG. When you first started this thread I don't think any of us were hopeful of such a wonderful outcome.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping to get some good news today CG! Especially with boy blue! Good luck!X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck today little kitties. xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Getting anxious now! Hope all is well with the Vet!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

georgypan said:


> Those photos are just wonderful and so heartening to see them playing and enjoying life at last. Thank goodness Baby Blue can see. I really hope his bad eye will recover but even if it comes to the worst he will manage with his good one. I hope all goes well at the vet today. Well done CG. When you first started this thread I don't think any of us were hopeful of such a wonderful outcome.


I was so eager to see if there was any news that I accidentally went on dog chat! I wondered where all my friends were and why the thread had disappeared! Doh!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm truly hoping no news is good news :001_unsure:
Perhaps it was a late appointment.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so sorry for keeping you all waiting. i've just been so busy i didn't have time to update.
My vet is really pleased with them all. Their chests are clear now and their eyes are really improving. I've had a lovely PF member send me some different eye drops etc and i've spoken with my vet who is happy for me to start all the treatments. Little Blue is improving, it's slowly but he's definitely getting there but these different drops hopefully well make a difference too
He's had a really good look into their eyes tonight - it was difficult before as you couldn't really see the eyes 
He can see they are improving but we wait a little longer to find out if he will keep his eye. At the moment it seems quite positive


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant - so pleased for the kittens and of course you CG xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Phew that's really good news! Let's hope that blue will keep his eye but if the worst were to happen he'd still be fine! Thanks CG for giving us daily updates! When will they go back for their vet check ups again! You have been so wonderful! How can we thank you enough!


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the update CG. Very good positive news. Keep letting us know how they are getting along when you have time. I hope the new eye drops speed things up a little bit.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

if any of you have fb, you can catch up on there too on my rescue page. I try to keep here and fb upto date as much as i can


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thankyou CG for taking the time to update us  so pleased all kung fu fighting kits are improving , so hopeful Little Blue'eyes are better , hugest thanks for you xxx


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for updating us CG, Little blue looks like a little fighter..in more ways than one!
ive liked your facbook page and look forward to the next update

you're an angel for doing what you do xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

A few more photos from tonight for you
Feeding time used to mean one kitten sitting on my knee at a time having their turn with the syringe - and normally it was a struggle to getthem to feed. Not anymore though, they line up and have a syringe of milk each taking it in turns to feed
Little Blue has just had his drops in so his eyes are closed at the moment. He'll have them open again soon though x
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_69811_zps2ad37c31.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_69821_zps7de1ce5b.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_69801_zpsaf23ef5d.jpg.html]


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

CG - thank you for sharing the photos. The little ones are looking so sweet now. Unrecognisable from the filthy scraps you took in that rainy night. Even Blue Boy is looking perkier, despite his gummy eyes as he guzzles his syringe of milk! Well done xx


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Fantastic news, well done you for such a great job! I love, love, love little blue boy and his little white paws, what a beautiful baby he is! So hoping his eyes can both be saved. Lots of love to them all! :001_tt1:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How's things today? I am hoping that blue boys eyes are getting better! Think of them all every day!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Lovely photos. So glad that they all seem to be improving and enjoying their feeds.
They are so Lucky to have been found and given to you x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought you may like to see a couple of photos from this morning. As you can see the eyes still have a long way to go before they are better (if they ever get better) but things are looking more hopeful now at least. Both are still being syringe fed but hopefully very soon they will start to eat solids - then maybe i can get some sleep. They are the most adorable kittens and folow me everywhere. I'veslept on the sofa since they have arrived and each time i wake up to get feeds ready the tiny girl is snuggled up on top of me. All four of these kittens are going to make lovely cats

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/afa7d1ae-dc9c-4a94-9a33-1ebf85b84a40_zps7486a7d2.jpg.html]
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/IMG_69961_zps9e3e6d58.jpg.html]


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for the update. As you say, the eyes have a way to go yet, but it's encouraging news. 

Love the idea of the kits following you everywhere. I have a mental picture of you walking round the house with a stream of kittens in your wake like some kind of mother duck!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Alisonfoy said:


> Thank you for the update. As you say, the eyes have a way to go yet, but it's encouraging news.
> 
> Love the idea of the kits following you everywhere. I have a mental picture of you walking round the house with a stream of kittens in your wake like some kind of mother duck!


Feeding time in the dining room is fun - As soon as they know the food is out i get mobbed by kittens I do love it though even though they are always under my feet


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, they do look a lot better. You're doing a fab job Sally :thumbsup:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It's great news they are so keen to be fed now!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think that everyday they look better and better! Fantastic job Sally! Thanks for the lovely photos! X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update.
Like everyone else, I am rooting for these kittens, especially Blue boy. Do you think he can see from either or both eyes at all??


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Like everyone else, I am rooting for these kittens, especially Blue boy. Do you think he can see from either or both eyes at all??


he does seem to see things but not sure if from both eyes. it may even be that he just senses where things or the other kittens are. hopefully when we go back to the vets next week they will be able to tell as his eyes are opening more and more


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

CG you are amazing what you ve done for this family who surely would never have survived , may they go from strength to strength, they certainly are little cutestars and will make the most adoring pets ever from all the love and dedication you have given them , thankyou xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How's our lovely babies today? CG I know you are really busy so sorry to keep pestering! Just want to make sure our little stars are twinkling brightly!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Soozi said:


> How's our lovely babies today? CG I know you are really busy so sorry to keep pestering! Just want to make sure our little stars are twinkling brightly!


They are doing so well now, i can't quite believe how they are doing after the state they arrived in. I said to my vet the other day that i thought i would have lost the two really poorly ones and he said that he had also had his doubts as to whether they would survive. I must be doing something right even if some people don't agree 
They all like to play and run around now, although the tiny girl prefers to snuggle up and sleep on me or my OH. She sleeps on my neck when i'm sleeping on the sofa during the night in between their feeds - she's now gone past 300g in weight which is still very tiny for a kitten who is at least 8 weeks old but she's getting there slowly.
Thought you may like to see these photos


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What a lovely piece of good news!!! Pics made me really smile xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

and another couple of tiny girl sleeping


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sally you are doing an amazing job with these kittens. Your dedication is incredible


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sally I just can't believe how well our little babies are doing! I see what you mean about the tiny little girl she's so teeny! Blue boy is looking great! You have worked magic with these kittens and it so lovely to see them each day! Thank you for being so wonderful to them!:thumbup1:


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The pictures are really heartening, they certainly look so much better and pretty lively. Doesn't bear thinking about now what would have happened to them without love and care. You must be so very pleased CG.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow what a difference! They all look so much better, lovely to see them playing x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CG, they are looking wonderful! And so cute! :001_wub: I have a special soft spot for Tiny Girl and Blue Boy! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

They look so much better - when did you last sleep 

You can see how tiny she is in those pics.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Really lovely photos, thank you CG :thumbup1:
As Blue already has a cute nickname I feel we should be calling the little tortie girl something sweet too - we could stick to Tiny.... or maybe Hope, Faith, Dot (because she is a little 'dot'), Dinky, Diddy....


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, my little blue boy, what a transformation!!! This post has brought tears to my eyes this evening, I'm soooo happy for them (and you). They look fantastic, it's great to see them playing like normal kittens should! When does Blue go back to the vet for an update on his eyes?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

What a wonderful job you are doing! 

Love love love the little girl :001_wub: I think she is a pixie


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

chillminx said:


> CG, they are looking wonderful! And so cute! :001_wub: I have a special soft spot for Tiny Girl and Blue Boy! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Me too! They're all such little beauties! Even Tiny Girl has a nice round belly and looks like she has been feeding well, so hopefully she will start putting on some weight soon!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow they are looking great. Lovely to see Little Blue playing with the other little ones.
Can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

How are the lovely little kittens doing today? X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

So sorry for not replying earlier. I'm exhausted at the moment and struggling to deal with these people that are intent on causing me trouble, today has not been a good day

Anyway, the babies are doing really well still. We are back at the vets tomorrow at 6pm to see how their eyes are doing but things are looking quite positive i think. 
We have names for them - named by a pf member who has had a difficult time after losing Crinkle. I think she has chosen well although i keep forgetting the names probably due to being so tired
These are their names: The blue boy (Ares) and little girl (Athena) are the greek god and goddess of war as they have had one hell of a battle on their hands to get well, then the healthy boy Sparticus and healthy girl Artemis are gladiators, who are strong and brave


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks so much CG! I hope the Vets visit brings further good news! I lve then names as they can be shortened to nick names which nearly always happens!
Let us know how it goes tomorrow and Thanks again for everything! X


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you still having trouble? The same nasty, jealous idiots?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Are you still having trouble? The same nasty, jealous idiots?


sadly it seems so, but i'm tired too which i think is making it feel worse. i'm sure it will go away when they get bored


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been in for a few days but I've been thinking of the tiny kittens, and it's lovely to see photos of them doing so well, playing and running about. I hope the vet is pleased with their progress tomorrow and that little Ares' eyes are both going to be well. How you must be longing for a good night's sleep CG.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a really good update tonight for you all

Athena, Sparticus and Artemis have now ben discharged from the vets. Athena's eyes are better other than a bit of scarring but otherwise she is 100% well:thumbup:
Ares is doing really well too. The vet is so pleased with him and won't be seeing him for another 3 weeks (unless of course if there are any problems). His eyes are healing well and he is not in any pain. Healthwise he is great now, so we just carry on with his treatment for his eyes for the next 3 weeks and fingers crossed, his eyes will be saved Now i just want them to start eating solids so that i cn have a full nights sleep.
I'll get some more photos asap if they ever decide to sit still


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

omg not been on this thread for a while but my god they come along lovey .they look so happy in the pics :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for the update. That is fantastic news. :yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Wey Hey!!! brilliant news Sally! and it's all down to you that these lovely babies are running around, pain free and happy! I can't thank you enough for all you have done for them! I know you will continue to work hard but you should be so proud of yourself! they will never forget you! Hugs! X:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh that's great news! 
Thank you so much for everything you do, I really don't know what little kittens like this would do without people like you


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

That's great news, I have been watching this thread while in the "stalky" phase and have been rooting for these little ones. You have done amazing things for these kittens x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww so pleased! What a difference you have made to those babies lives, amazing!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant news hun :thumbup:
Fingers crossed Ares will follow the success of his siblings and all will make a full recovery - thank you for giving these babies the best of care and a hope of a happy future xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Briiliant news and thankyou so much for keeping us updated, so glad that Ares continues to improve and all signs are his eyes can be saved , all down to your hard work, love and commitment , you are amazing, thankyou x


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Have only just caught up with this thread and am so happy to see the babies are all doing fine and are becoming healthier day by day. 

You really do work miracles. You should feel extremely proud of what you do.

I am sorry to hear you have been having that issue with that man and woman. Very odd behaviour and not on at all to be honest. You were quite in your rights to get in contact with the police about it.

Some people....Doesn't matter if you are doing good in the world, there are always one or two who want to break it down and keep everything so shitty and ugly.

Well done to you and all the hard work you have put into caring for the babies.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How is little Ares getting on now CG? 
And I hope those idiots are now leaving you alone


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Three weeks ago tonight, these four poor tiny frail babies arrived. As you know they were in a terrible state, full of fleas, awful eyes and pneumonia. I never expected two of them to survive but tried my best to save them. The hard work, round the clock care and syringe feeding paid off as today they are all with me and fighting fit. Three have been discharged from the vets but little Ares, the blue boy is still under their care for his eyes - he had one eye that had ruptured along with ulcers etc. We believed that it would be very difficult to save his eyes but again, the care and treatment he has received seems to have paid off. His left eye is looking brilliant now and almost as it should be, the right eye still has a way to go but it's looking very hopeful that it will be saved I am still syringe feeding Ares and Athena (the tiny girl) but tonight we had a breakthrough and Ares actually starting eating solids for the first time Athena still isn't interested in solids but she is still tiny. She arrived when they were at least 6 weeks old and weighed a tiny 205g but is now 421g at at least 9 weeks old so hopefully very soon she'll eat and I can finally go to bed and not worry about syringe feeding.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I can't tell you how happy your post has made me! They all look beautiful! You have worked nothing short of a miracle. Thank you just doesn't start to cover it! You're an angel Hun! Hugs xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

You are amazing. There are in my mind very special people who are put on this earth for a reason. You are one of them. I feel so humble when I read threads like this.

The babies are amazing and I hope that they find superb forever homes after the awful start if being dumped. It is partly down to your live that they survived


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for the update hun, so very pleased to hear they are all progressing so well xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

They are gorgeous CG, and looking very bonny now! Well done hun, for all your hard work, care and love. It has paid off.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Great news Sally - thank you for all your hard work


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Bless him, tucking into a big bowl of food :001_tt1: 
Fantastic news, well done you, I hope you have been managing to get some sleep again now!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Now they are healthy you can see just what stunning cats they will grow up to be. x


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Such great news! Have been following this thread like many others so thank you so much for the update x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sally you have worked wonders on these little souls. Absolutely amazing!
They looked so poorly 3 weeks ago and now they are well on the road to recovery.

Thank you so much for helping them xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Utterly in awe of what you do. And so happy to hear some good news about these babies. In the darkest hours there is light. Xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

A quick update for you all on these four gorgeous babies that arrived here 4 weeks ago tomorrow. At last all are now eating and not wanting the syringe so i'm able to try to catch up on much needed sleep. Ares, the blue kitten is doing fantastic with his eyes. They actually are wide open now, but he doesn't like the flash on the camera so squints a little when i take his photo. The really poorly eye still has a way to go but i am more and more confident with each day that it will be saved. The tiny girl is now catching up with the others and putting plenty of weight on but obviously still small for her age (at least 10 weeks now). Her eyes are great now although like Ares, she does squint with the one eye when the flash goes off on the camera. The other two kittens are 100%. Monty, our special three legged boy, absolutely loves them and watches over them to make sure they are ok as you can see in the photo


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Such precious little souls. Congratulations on the rescue. 

Try taking pics without the flash. You can brighten them up a bit in your photo program if needed, before positing.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wonderful to see them coming along so well and Monty enjoying his little friends' company.


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't think you are going to have ANY trouble finding these babies forever homes!!!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Just amazing. It brings tears to my eyes


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

You have worked miracles with those babies, it's so good to see them looking so well, you must be so proud


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic! They are looking gorgeous! Thank you so much for posting with updates! lovely to see them looking so well!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the update, these little ones are looking so well now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought i would share a few photos from this morning of Ares to show how his eyes are improving now He doesn't keep still for long so these are the best i could get


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

CG I would never have believed he could have improved so much the difference is just amazing! God bless you! He's gorgeous! Are the other kittens doing ok?
X


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

How does he see? Is is sight damaged?

He looks a million times better!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Soozi said:


> CG I would never have believed he could have improved so much the difference is just amazing! God bless you! He's gorgeous! *Are the other kittens doing ok*?
> X


The others are absolutely perfect now thankfully. Just Ares one eye to finish healing and all will be 100%



oliviarussian said:


> How does he see? Is is sight damaged?
> 
> He looks a million times better!


He seems to see really well now - he used to bump into things but not anymore. His sight should improve further too once his other eye is completely healed. We are back at the vets next week for another checkup - i think my vet will be shocked


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

He looks so different and so healthy, You're a miracle worker CG, a true angel!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Great job CG!  What a turnaround. Hope he keeps going from strength to strength.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, what an improvement!

You really have done wonders. I'm so proud of you!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the updates on your special Babies.
I do believe that there are Earth Angels down here on planet earth they are rare but you are one of them


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Such an amazing result for gorgeous little Ares, well done hun he is a credit to you 
So pleased to hear all the other kittens are doing well too. When will you start looking for homes? xx


----------



## Finfendy (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm so pleased to see little Ares looking so good  You've worked wonders and so glad those little kittens found their way to you.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Such an amazing result for gorgeous little Ares, well done hun he is a credit to you
> So pleased to hear all the other kittens are doing well too. When will you start looking for homes? xx


I don't mind reserving them now for people although Ares possibly has a home with another kitten that left here recently. That's not definite though so if anyone is interested please let me know


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a difference! Eyes, coat, confidence - everything about that little boy has changed for the better. You are a star!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry it's been a while on updating about these four babies but there hasn't really been anything to say. All are very much the same as they were last time i updated but getting bigger now
Ares, the little blue boy has gone to the vets tonight and will be spoiled by the nurses while he's there. He is having surgery tomorrow on his eye but nothing as drastic as having it removed thankfully. The third eyelid has adhered to the eye so the vet is going to 'nick' the eyelid in order to free it up from the eye. Hopefully when he gets over this everything will be just perfect


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Brilliant news for ares! And so pleased the kittens are still doing so well! Great job CG! You forgot the photos though! Lol! X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Brilliant news for ares! And so pleased the kittens are still doing so well! Great job CG! You forgot the photos though! Lol! X


I'll add some new photos when he gets home tomorrow


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Sadly my little blue boy won't be coming home :crying:

If you haven't already seen what has happened this is the link
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/380841-devastated-today-little-ares-has-passed-away.html


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hun I have read the sad news on the other thread but it still hasn't sunk in so I can't imagine what emotions you are feeling at the moment! A huge hug for you sweetie! XX


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

I read the other thread too and I am so sorry to hear this after all the love and attention you have given him. 

Only been a member for a short time but have been following this story and it's so very sad.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh no! I have just seen this and read your thread from start to finish and this is so sad that you have lost little Blue 
So sorry CG.

You have done an amazing job though, glad there are people like you in the world. They are beautiful kittens.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I read the other thread. I came to this one to look at his photo and when you think how far he had come, it just brings tears to my eyes, so sad. Hugs for you Sally.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought I would share some photos that were taken today of Athena, Artemis and Spaticus They are all doing fantastic, although Athena did pine for Ares when he first died:crying:
She is still tiny compared to her brother and sister but is doing so well.
They are now approx 16 weeks old and looking great. All three are available for adoption although it won't be for a few weeks yet. They are the most loving kittens, probably due to the amount of time spent syringe feeding them and caring for them. I shall really miss these special babies when they leave - we have such a huge bond between us now
First phot is Sparticus, second is Athena and third is Artemis


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Brilliant news!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How gorgeous are they! They do have a very special bond with you and although you want them to have loving homes they will definitely miss you. You have done brilliantly and they would not be here today looking so healthy if it wasn't for you. Hugs x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow what a transformation! They all look gorgeous and so healthy! Well done huni, great job :thumbup1:
Is it just me, or does anyone else want to kiss Sparticus's beautiful spotty belly  :lol:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous, they are unrecognizable to the tiny sick babies they were when you rescued them!


----------



## Code (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh my!! What a fantastic outcome, you have done such a great job. They look so healthy now.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My goodness CG they are looking absolutely *Amazing!!!* 
What gorgeous little poppets they are. I love all of them but have an extra soft spot for Artemis.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I don't imagine you will have any problem at all homing them when the time comes - potential adopters will be queueing round the corner! 

Well done hun for all your hard work, and boundless love and care you have devoted to raising these babies. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

All that heart ache and hard work has paid off a thousand times over. What 3 little miracles you have there xxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Wow what a transformation! They all look gorgeous and so healthy! Well done huni, great job :thumbup1:
> Is it just me, or does anyone else want to kiss Sparticus's beautiful spotty belly  :lol:


Not just you at all!

Moi aussi! (Perversion sounds less - perverted - in french, somehow LOL)

Is a spotty belly indicative of a Bengal somewhere in the family tree?


----------

